# Need a wireless router with really good range!!



## PaulieG (Sep 2, 2009)

I need a wireless router with really good range. This is for use with several desktops and laptops. The environment is a brick building, and the computers are all in different rooms. The default firmware/software needs to be user friendly. Must be under $100. I need some suggestions quick!! Here are some I'm considering:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833162031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122327
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124343


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 2, 2009)

everybody wants 802.11n now a days, my wife gets about 2-3mb/sec on our 802.11g router
WRT54G v2.0, its pretty much the same as a WRT54GL but with 32mb of ram instead of 16mb, ive got some replacement antennas i got for 10 bux at radioshack, they are about twice as tall as teh default antennas, they work really well, inside the house 24mw never drops a packet, our apartment is b1 and the router is exactly at ground level, through no buildings the range is about 3 blocks, through buildings its not quite as good, the key to it is openWRT, plenty of settings to tweak, kind of like how a nice motherboard can get you an extra 100mhz fsb 

really the replacement antennas help too  i couldn't really give you much info other than your gonna need then to be reverse TNC and as big as you can get them, all tho i wouldn't wanna spend much more than 10 or 15 bux personally.

i cant really get a lot of good information on how fast 802.11n is but from what i HAVe gotten out of people it doesn't seem to be really all THAT much better than mine, a lot of people will just say useless information like "i get 300mb/sec" hehe 2mb/sec is solidly what, almost 20mbit? and she can get as high as 3mb/sec rarely and the lower latency is great [1ms]

oh and i like how on the buffalo newegg reviews [buffalo being the best of those btw] that guy that says he will never get another non dd-wrt compatible router, that says it all. 10 year old router technology, its not like the newer ones have faster processors [or like that would even matter if they did] and its not like they have more memory since they have LESS

EDIT: if there is any question in your mind about getting anything other than a router that is compatible with openWRT/dd-wrt/tomato simply take the routers model, and search for that on google with crash, that will get old real quick and show you why i feel that way


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 2, 2009)

Come on guys, any other thoughts?


----------



## regan1985 (Sep 2, 2009)

yep my advise would be rather then buying teh best router for a lot of money like i did going down the 802n route, get a g or a cheap n router that supports a wireless repeater that way you have a batter chance of getting a good range! in my case i paid over £200 for a n card and router sold that and got a g router card and 2 repeaters and went from 24mb connection to 54mb never droped below


----------



## Geofrancis (Sep 2, 2009)

the most powerfull router i have found is the buffalo WHR-HP-G54  that has a integrated signal booster and will run DD-WRT firmware for lots of extra features.


----------



## r9 (Sep 2, 2009)

Linksys WRT54GL


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Come on guys, any other thoughts?



Yes, don't bump the same day.
Long range within a building through walls is an issue. Why can't you use wires? You could also consider having multiple access points.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd just get two dd-wrt compatible routers and have one of them setup as a repeater


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 4, 2009)

WDS yeah that works, and it works good too


----------



## osirus99 (Sep 10, 2009)

The only true long range routers that actually perform as advertised are made by Engenius Technologies.  Here's the link http://www.engeniustech.com/datacom/products/Category.aspx?id=40

Ask anyone in the business...they will tell you..this is GOOD stuff.  Not full of useless features but true long range that NOBODY can touch in their class.


----------



## StormHammy (Sep 19, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Yes, don't bump the same day.
> Long range within a building through walls is an issue. Why can't you use wires? You could also consider having multiple access points.



ya why not wires? How much are you planning on walking around?  I hooked up the ethernet wire to my laptop then converted my bed into my work place and it worked out ok for me. Did I also mention that the plasma T.V is in front of my bed as well? 

also my bed happens to be in the living room lol~!
xD

Although I would like to know about whats a pretty good router at a decent price because we might be getting more computers and don't think we're able to hook wires through the house.


----------

